# Just got home and took my boots off.



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Get a call from a lady who has a clogged toilet about 1 mile from my house so who cares back out. I walk in and it's an undercover old peoples home with like 30 people living in a 4 bedroom house. Kinda creepy of course I pull a bunch of wipes out. Then when she said she was paying with card on the phone all the sudden I am to invoice a company. I refused now I am currently waiting for manager to show up and pay. I should have kept my boots off.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Keep your clock running!

Edit: and please let us know how it turns out. Good luck!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's about to cross over into after hours


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You aren't still there are you?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> You aren't still there are you?


And having dinner with them while waiting for payment??


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

No they showed up 10 min after. They actually own a rather large facility on the corner filled with old people that love to flush weird **** down the toilet.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> And having dinner with them while waiting for payment??


It was fiber night again I had to pass


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> Get a call from a lady who has a clogged toilet about 1 mile from my house so who cares back out. I walk in and it's an *undercover old peoples home *with like 30 people living in a 4 bedroom house. Kinda creepy of course I pull a bunch of wipes out. Then when she said she was paying with card on the phone all the sudden I am to invoice a company. I refused now I am currently waiting for manager to show up and pay. I should have kept my boots off.














An "undercover old people's home"...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have heard sotirs about some those under-cover
 old folks homes..

dont they usually kill off some of those old folks and bury 
them in the garden and then keep collecting their Social security checks for a few more decades?? 

There were stories of old ladies 
running the place who usually find some old geiser and give hima room till their money starts to come to their address, I thought I read about that happenning out in San-deigo...








here is some advice.... 
dont go down in the crawl space...:thumbsup:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The house that actually happened at is about 5 miles from my house. I remember driving by it a bunch when I was a kid while they were digging up all the bodies.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> The house that actually happened at is about 5 miles from my house. I remember driving by it a bunch when I was a kid while they were digging up all the bodies.


 

now that is a fond memory

Were they not some old ladies that were doing this to 
some old drunks that they took in???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I keep driving if I learned John W Gacy used to live there..


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

This forum gets better by the day.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah she took in all sorts of dementia and drunk bums took care of them for a little bit then smothered them with pillows and collected their checks. I think there was about 17 people in her backyard. Oh the nicer side of Sacramento.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/notorious_murders/women/puente/1.html



I remember watching that on TV. Above I posted the hyperlink to the story.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Found this on a service call in basement









It was a creepy place


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/notorious_murders/women/puente/1.html
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching that on TV. Above I posted the hyperlink to the story.


 

thanks , that was a good read... she was one freaky
creepy old bitc/.......


it makes me wonder how many times I have crawled over 
someone buried a few feet underneath me to repair a leak in an old turn of the century home....



I am sure they are scattered around in every city

its nothing new...
Its probably the most common way folks dispose 
of some unwanted relative, ex-lover or freind....
Like Jeffery Dalmer did.. 

just tripple wrap them up in a plastic painters tarp with a bag of lime
and then duct tape the ends tight shut...
dig a hole in the privacy of your own crawl space 
about 3 feet deep and toss them in...pack it down and add dirt 
as the mound drops down over time.....and you are good to go 



and as long as you dont mind them down there, 
they wont mind either and odds are no one 
will ever miss most of them


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> Found this on a service call in basement
> 
> View attachment 29674
> 
> ...


Show it to people and tell them "This is the last guy that tried not to pay"


----------

